# Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS



## Krait666 (28. Mai 2017)

*Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe mir den Asus PG278QR geholt und stoße auf ein paar Probleme...: 

Unter Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Auflösung ändern wird mir neben der nativen 1440p Auflösung nur eine Aktualisierungsrate von maximal 120Hz zur Auswahl gestellt. Ich habe den FPS Counter des Bildschirms auch aktiv, und die FPS gehen nicht darüber hinaus. Wie kann ich die 144 Hz aktivieren? Hab zwei Displayport Kabel ausprobiert (mitgelieferte und eins von Amazon Basics) und bei beiden die gleichen Ergebnisse.

Dann habe ich Gsync etwas getestet, und muss feststellen, dass bei genauem Hinschauen dezentes Tearing stattfindet, auch schon bei 50 FPS. Ist das möglich bzw. normal? 
Gibt es irgendetwas zwingend in den Systemeinstellung zu beachten, wie z.B. Vsync global aktiviert und Ingame ausgeschaltet?!+

Danke schon mal!

Beste Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Steht in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung die Auflösung auf PC oder Ultra HD, HD, SD?


----------



## Krait666 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Sie steht auf 2560x1440 (nativ).


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Dann probier mal nen hochwertiges DP Kabel, zB Lindy Cromo.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

@Krait666
Lassen sich denn 144Hz wenigstens über den Turbo-Button am Moni realisieren? Wenn GSync aktiv ist, dann sieht man das auch an der Betriebsleuchte von deinem Swift & wenn das Feature aktiv ist, dann sollte da auch nix tearen, besonders bei ~50FPS.
Zeig mal bitte deine NV-Systemsteuerung & deine Windows-Adaptereigenschaften...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krait666 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Turbo Modus auf 165 Hz aktiviere, geht der Counter auf dem Desktop von 120 FPS auf 60 FPS runter.
Bei dem Bildschirm lag eine CD bei... ich habe aber kein Laufwerk und auf der Asus Webseite gibt es keine Treiber zum runterladen (nur einen für Multi-Displays).


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Vermutlich benötigst Du wohl den Moni-Treiber um sämtliche Hertzfrequenzen auswählen zu können.



> Gibt es irgendetwas zwingend in den Systemeinstellung zu beachten, wie z.B. Vsync global aktiviert und Ingame ausgeschaltet?!+


Eigentlich nicht, nur GSync sollte halt aktiv sein & das sieht man dann auch an der Betriebsleuchte, plus an einer mMn dauerhaften Smoothness und natürlich keinem Tearing. Der VSync per NV-Systemsteuerung fungiert nur als Limiter, also das Du bspw. deine Range von ~165Hz/FPS nicht überschreiten kannst
und somit wäre GSync dauerhaft aktiv. Über einen "externen FPS-Limiter" könnte man das auch noch realisieren. Ich schau mal bezüglich dem Traiber, ob ich was finden kann...


*edit:*
Ich kann für den QR leider nix finden, nur für den Q. Freundeskreis mit entsprechendem Laufwerk "abgrasen" & ziehe dir dann den Treiber auf einen Stick.^^
Falls dies nicht möglich ist, dann kontaktiere mal den Asus-Support.

*edit²:*
Ich sehe noch, dir fehlt eine Option. Welcher Treiber wird denn genutzt? Ggf. mal aktualisieren & nutzt Du deinen Swift mit der 670er-Graka lt. Sig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Da braucht man keinen Monitortreiber für, nur ein ordentliches Kabel.
Die mitgelieferten sind oftmals von schlechter Qualität und nen Amazon Basics Kabel ist nun auch nicht wirklich toll.
Deswegen LINDY 41532 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Normalerweise benötigt man keinen Treiber. Ich hatte im Jahre 2014 mit W7 aber das gleiche Problem (nur bis zu 120Hz möglich) & als ich den Treiber installierte, konnte ich volle 144Hz auswählen.
Also schaden kann es nicht. Das beiliegende Kabel sollte normalerweise auch jeden Modi klaglos bewerkstelligen können..... Aber ja, ein LINDY ist eigentlich immer zu empfehlen. Ist halt mal wieder mit Kosten verbunden, welche bei einem Neukauf mMn nicht vetretbar sind.
Ich selber nutze auch ein LINDY, aber nur, weil ich mehr Reichweite benötige & mein kurzes, beiliegendes Kabel funzt klaglos & so sollte es auch sein.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Leider funktionieren die beigelegten Kabel nicht immer, ist halt billige Massenware.
Wird halt gespart wo es geht, um die Gewinnmarge nach oben zu trieben.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*



> Leider funktionieren die beigelegten Kabel nicht immer...


Ja das stimmt & das wäre dann mMn auch ein Fall für den Support.


----------



## Krait666 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Sehr komisch ist halt, dass bei mir nur PnP Monitor angezeigt wird und nicht der Name des Monitors. Das muss doch mit nem Treiber zusammenhängen. Ich versuch heute Abend den Treiber (wenn einer drauf ist) von der CD zu holen. Das Kabel bestell ich mir. Ja, ich nutze die GTX 670; also Gsync funktioniert (auf die Leute hab ich noch nicht geachtet - meinst du die Standby Leuchte?), nur hab ich bei WoW bei nem Drop auf 40 FPS definitiv Tearing gesehen, aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was sowas angeht. Ansonsten pusht der Bildschirm alleine meine FPS in Spielen um ca. 50%. Ist echt der Wahnsinn. Nie wieder Vsync! ^^


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Spielst du WoW vielleicht im Fenstermodus und hast Gsync nur für Vollbild aktiviert?


----------



## Krait666 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Ist im NV Panel für Fenster und Vollbild aktiviert und Ingame spiele ich immer nur mit Vollbild.


----------



## Hlinus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Guck mal bitte im Nvidia Contolcenter ob du bei  Desktop Größe und Position anpasssen die Skalierung mit Anzeige aktivieren kannst !


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*



> Das muss doch mit nem Treiber zusammenhängen. Ich versuch heute Abend den Treiber (wenn einer drauf ist) von der CD zu holen.


Ja, liegt am Treiber & auf der CD solltest Du fündig werden. Es wird auch mal Zeit, dass ASUS den Treiber per HP zur Verfügung stellt.^^



> Ja, ich nutze die GTX 670; also Gsync funktioniert (auf die Leute hab ich noch nicht geachtet - meinst du die Standby Leuchte?), nur hab ich bei WoW bei nem Drop auf 40 FPS definitiv Tearing gesehen, aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was sowas angeht.


Ja, ich meine die Betriebsleuchte von deinem Swift. Diverse Farben zeigen dir den Betriebsmodus an & bei GSync ist die Leuchte rot. Kepler unterstützt auf alle Fälle GSync, denn im Jahre 2014 habe ich selber noch eine Gigabreit GTX670 mit dem Swift genutzt.
Wenn es heftig dropt, dann kann es auch mal kurzfristig ruckeln, aber Tearing sollte normalerweise dabei nicht sichtbar sein...


----------



## Krait666 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Da bin ich wieder. Auf der CD steht nur "Manual" also nur die Anleitung; hab leider in der Nähe keinen mit nem (funktionierenden) Laufwerk und es daher in die Richtung nicht weiter vertieft. Betreibe den Bildschirm mittlerweile mit dem hochwertigen zuvor genannten Displayport Kabel, aber es hat sich nichts verändert. Nach wie vor 120 Hz maximal. Auch wenn ich im NV Panel versuche manuell eine Anzeigeeinstellung mit 144 Hz zu erstellen, besteht die Einstellung zwar den Test, wird aber nicht übernommen/gespeichert. Bin iwie etwas ratlos.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man für mehr als 120Hz mindestens ne Maxwell GPU braucht.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich irre.
In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht der Monitor bei Auflösung ja auch PC, oder?


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*



Krait666 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder. Auf der CD steht nur "Manual" also nur die Anleitung; hab leider in der Nähe keinen mit nem (funktionierenden) Laufwerk und es daher in die Richtung nicht weiter vertieft. Betreibe den Bildschirm mittlerweile mit dem hochwertigen zuvor genannten Displayport Kabel, aber es hat sich nichts verändert. Nach wie vor 120 Hz maximal. Auch wenn ich im NV Panel versuche manuell eine Anzeigeeinstellung mit 144 Hz zu erstellen, besteht die Einstellung zwar den Test, wird aber nicht übernommen/gespeichert. Bin iwie etwas ratlos.


Du hast dir ernsthaft ein 30€ Kabel für 2m gekauft obwohl da digitale Signale drüber gehen? 

So wie die Würfel diesmal gefallen sind, wirds wohl eine neue Grafikkarte. xD

@ Jom79:  Bekommst du für sowas ne Provision?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

? 
Wofür soll ich ne Provision kriegen?


----------



## Krait666 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Passt, ich glaub auch an sowas. Wenn der Bildschirm 670€ kostet sollte man an dem Kabel nicht sparen ^^. Hab mich vorm Kauf noch erkundigt, ob es wirklich gut ist.  

Ja, dort steht PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Ist er als primäres Anzeigegerät konfiguriert?


----------



## Krait666 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

Ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wählbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

und so hier?   

[Sammelthread] ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q

Die 144Hz scheinen wohl nur im Spiel per Turbo Taste aktivierbar.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Asus PG278QR keine 144 Hz wÃ¤hlbar, Tearing bei Gsync schon bei 50 FPS*

@Krait666
Einen Monitreiber sollte auf der beiliegenden CD eigentlich zu finden sein. Beim PG278Q war ein Treiber ebenfalls auf der CD vorhanden & ich denke mal, beim QR auch.^^
Hier auch ein User/TE von CB, welcher dies für den PG278QR bestätigt --->Erfahrungsbericht Asus PG278QR RoG Swift Sammler - Erfahrungsberichte - Settings - Kniffe - Seite 6 - ComputerBase Forum


> Der "Treiber" befindet sich auf der beiliegenden CD!








> Die 144Hz scheinen wohl nur im Spiel per Turbo Taste aktivierbar.


Ich konnte im Jahre 2014 mit meiner damaligen Kepler GTX670 den Moni voll ausfahren=144Hz....also man muss da nicht per Turbobutton die Hertzfrequenz manuell erhöhen. Dies funktionierte aber erst als ich den Monitreiber installiert habe.
Man könnte per NV-Systemsteuerung den Eintrag "Bevorzugte Aktualisierungsrate auf Höchste verfügbar" einstellen & somit werden normalerweise/automatisch für sämtliche Games die höchstmögliche Hertzfrequenz forciert.
Dies war früher ratsam, da sich die Grakas mit 144Hz auf dem Desktop nicht runtergetaktet haben & man somit 120Hz nutze, aber dies ist heute auch nicht mehr der Fall....also man kann auf dem Desktop 144Hz nutzen & die Graka taktet wie es sein soll.

Zwecks der Aussage bzw. Vermutung "Kepler & keine 144Hz möglich"....wenn das so wäre, dann wären vermutlich 165Hz per OC nicht möglich, aber 144Hz sollte eigentlich machbar sein.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen, neue Graka ordern.....


----------

